# WeatherTech Racing at Daytona



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Watch for these commercials from my company during the 50th Rolex 24 at Daytona this weekend. Cooper MacNeil is my bosses son. He's only 19 yet he is already an accomplished professional driver. Can't wait to see how he does along with the Alex Job Racing Team.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

They've got a cool neon logo in the back window that should look pretty wild at night:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I was going to try to go to part of the weekend this year, wanting mostly to see the Continental Tire Challenge race, but couldn't swing it. Now I am sorry I didn't try harder!

Endurance racing is an amazing test of .... everything! When I get to go (Road Atlanta, really want to go to Sebring) I look forward to night practice as much as anything else. The driving lights coming at you, the neon ID lights and lit numbers, glowing rotors and flames from the exhaust, sparks maybe if the car is loaded down. Even seeing the dash lit up inside the cars. Sigh....

For the most part I am not a Grand Am fan, mostly because of the cookie-cutter "Prototypes", but this is a tough race and it is very cool that your boss' son has a ride with a top notch team! I guess he is fairly well financed... And if he does well I trust things will be happy at work Monday morning! I'll try to keep up tomorrow through Sunday! Thanks for posting!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i was able to see the green flag at my buddies house n watched the first hour or so.very interesting for sure.personally i like the proto types the best. the corvette entry is way cool lookin. the closest the rolex circuit comes to me is watkins glen which is a good hike for me.but it has crossed my mind to load the toyota van up and make that trip. this type of racin is alot more interesting than the c.o.t that is on every sunday. also the f 1 should be starting pretty soon too!


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Speed streaming has a live feed in the 23 car. On board #3 camera

http://stream.speedtv.com/rolex24


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*in car camera*

just watched some of the in car stuf n wow!!! the weather tech porsche is just mowin down the other gtp cars. man they are just beatin the snot out of these cars. i cant even imagine what it would be like to thrash around that trak in those cars!!


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah #23 has speed. Camera #4 is #67 TRG porsche in third in GT right now.
Camera #2 is the # 56 Waltrip Ferrari.
camera #1 is a Mazda


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Busted axle in hour 22. They were holding 5th. DAMN!


----------

